# Premiere Magazine's 20 Most Overrated Movies



## Kempogeek (Aug 11, 2005)

Premiere Magazine listed its 20 Most Overrated Movies. The list in alphabetical order: 2001 A Space Odyssey, A Beautiful Mind, An American In Paris, American Beauty, Chariots Of Fire, Chicago, Clerks, Easy Rider, Fantasia, Field Of Dreams, Forrest Gump, Gone With The Wind, Good Will Hunting, Jules and Jim, Monster's Ball, Moonstruck, Mystic River, Nashville, The Red Shoes and The Wizard Of Oz......What would you add to the list? I for one would add Titanic to the list. A real yawner. I really like The Wizard of Oz, one of my all time faves.......Steve


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Premiere Magazine listed its 20 Most Overrated Movies. The list in alphabetical order: 2001 A Space Odyssey, A Beautiful Mind, An American In Paris, American Beauty, Chariots Of Fire, Chicago, Clerks, Easy Rider, Fantasia, Field Of Dreams, Forrest Gump, Gone With The Wind, Good Will Hunting, Jules and Jim, Monster's Ball, Moonstruck, Mystic River, Nashville, The Red Shoes and The Wizard Of Oz......What would you add to the list? I for one would add Titanic to the list. A real yawner. I really like The Wizard of Oz, one of my all time faves.......Steve


Overrated? As in not that great? This is my list of what I disagree with on _their_ list. 
American Beauty
Forrest Gump
Gone With The Wind
The Wizard Of Oz

I just saw Million Dollar Baby on video the other night... I'd add that that one to _their_ list. Though I think Eastwood is a good to great director, I think the "Best Picture Oscar" was more honorary than anything else. It was either that or The Aviator. Also Unforgiven wasn't as great (IMO) as _they_ say it is.  :idunno: Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 11, 2005)

Last week I watched:

"Evil Cult"  - Jet Li in some truly zany hong kong kung fu action
"Dragon Storm" - Draons from outer space terrorize medieval kingdoms
"The Void" - Malcolm McDowell tries to create free energy from a black hole, without destroying the world.
"This Darkness" - Very low budget vampires from Brain Damage Films

 Who am I to quibble with whether "Titanic" is overrated?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 11, 2005)

Looking over a poll I found on the internet of supposedly the public's choice of top 50 movies of all time, a couple that jump out to me as being overrated, or not belonging in the group are:

  Goodfellas

  Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol 2001, Easy Rider, and Field of Dreams overrated, please.


----------



## qizmoduis (Aug 12, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Last week I watched:
> 
> "Evil Cult"  - Jet Li in some truly zany hong kong kung fu action
> "Dragon Storm" - Draons from outer space terrorize medieval kingdoms
> ...



Anything from a company called "Brain Damage Films" has GOT to be on my list to watch, although I'm not partial to vampire films.  "Evil Cult" and "The Void" sound like fun.  I'm a sucker for trashy sci-fi films, so long as they're not horrifyingly bad.


----------

